# LSL - Luminus Systems



## ns944jp (26 September 2008)

Dental Corporation one of the holding of LSL had over 
$40000000($40million) revenue for 2008 first half year.
They are planning to IPO.
You can ask one of their director. It is all truth.
(02) 9422 4700

One of LSL office employee insisted they own $6million amount of those now. You can hear that as well.
(03) 8614 8434


----------

